# This Years Labs



## KenG (Sep 12, 2012)

For what it's worth.

2/28/12
Levothyroxine 75mcg
T3 uptake 29 range 22-35
T4 total 1.4 range 4.5-12
T4 free .4 range 1.4-3.8
TSH >150 range .4-4.5 (I ran out of meds and doc would not refill until I made an office visit. Out for about a week)
Changed to 112 mcg levothyroxine

5/31/12
T3 uptake 36 range 22-35
T4 total 6 range 4.5-12
T4 free 2.2 range 1.4-4.5
TSH 14.86 range .4-4.5
Swithed to Armour Thyroid 1 grain

8/31/12
TSH 38.96 range .4-4.5
Doc did not order anything but TSH
Armour Thyroid adjusted to 2 grain.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yikes...those are terrible. How do you feel...terrible? When are your next labs? 6 weeks?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

What kind of doctor is managing your treatment? Why did you switch to Armour?

Whoever is managing your meds doesn't seem to follow up well--a 6 week check on the dose change to 112 was in order, then the 1 grain of Armour should have been titrated up over the summer--there is no comparison between that and the T4 you were on and you were left undermedicated for 3 months.

TSH only is kind of pointless with Armour, it is generally dosed on the free T3 and Free T4.
You don't post any results for free T3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KenG said:


> For what it's worth.
> 
> 2/28/12
> Levothyroxine 75mcg
> ...


Ken, I hope you are feeling better on the 2 grains of Armour? You have been really really out of sorts for a long time.

The thing to do now is to stay on course. Get labs in 8 weeks. You want to see your FREE T3 at about 75% of the range provided by your lab.

Armour will make the FREE T4 come in low and that is expected and normal; not to worry about that.

And TSH should drop considerably.

Let us know how you feel and thanks for all those labs and ranges. They are very insightful.


----------



## KenG (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank for looking at the results. It has bee vey difficult to get out of bed or off the couch. 2pm naps are a must.

The doc's differ by however is available. 
I have neen on a rollercoaster of meds. 75mcg to 150mcg to 300mcg then down to 75mcg.
I asked to change to Armour since I havn't felt better with Levothyroxine or Synthroid for 8 years or so and I have read that many have felt better after changing. I did however feel GREAT when they had me on 300 of Levothyroxine but they said my TSH was at .01 and I was about to go hyper.

I will be sure to tell them to order the T3 Free, T4 Free. I asked why they only ordered TSH labs but they did not have an answer.

My las labs bere done a couple weeks ago and they told me to come back in 10 weeks. 
I have not been as good as I should about getting in to get them done. They normally tell me 6 weeks but I end up going back in 8 to 12 weeks or when my prescription runs out. I know that's bad and I must get better at it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KenG said:


> Thank for looking at the results. It has bee vey difficult to get out of bed or off the couch. 2pm naps are a must.
> 
> The doc's differ by however is available.
> I have neen on a rollercoaster of meds. 75mcg to 150mcg to 300mcg then down to 75mcg.
> ...


8 weeks is good for labs. And be sure to read the enclosed so you know what you are talking about as you will have to advocate for yourself.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

TSH is no longer essential nor should it be used for decision-making purposes when titrating Armour. What counts is your FREE T3 which for most of us is good at about 75% of the range given by your lab for the FT3 test.


----------



## KenG (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is the latest results. I am going for an ultrasound today.
These results are after an increase to 2 grain of Armor Thyroid

Analyte Result Value Ref. Range Units Abnormal

THYROID PANEL

T3 UPTAKE 36 22-35 % H

T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL 4.7 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL

FREE T4 INDEX (T7) 1.7 1.4-3.8

TSH 0.28 0.40-4.50 mIU/L L

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES	Status: Final

Lab: AT Result Date: 01/31/13 09:04 PM 
Analyte Result Value Ref. Range Units Abnormal

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES 791 <35 IU/mL H

TESTOSTERONE, FREE AND TOTAL, LC/MS/MS	Status: Final

Lab: SLI Result Date: 01/31/13 09:04 PM 
Analyte Result Value Ref. Range Units Abnormal

TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, LC/MS/MS 827 250-1100 ng/dL

FREE TESTOSTERONE 83.8 35.0-155.0 pg/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KenG said:


> Here is the latest results. I am going for an ultrasound today.
> These results are after an increase to 2 grain of Armor Thyroid
> 
> Analyte Result Value Ref. Range Units Abnormal
> ...


How are you feeling on 2 grains of Armour? I am glad to see you getting the ultra-sounds. 
TSH looks good and it is expected for T4 to be low when taking Armour. Too bad they did not run the FREE T3. The high TPO "suggests" that this is a good idea.

Will you please let us know?


----------



## KenG (Sep 12, 2012)

I no longer feel like someone is sitting on me but still no energy. When I do have some energy it feels like a very nervouse energy. I am hungry all the time just as before.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KenG said:


> I no longer feel like someone is sitting on me but still no energy. When I do have some energy it feels like a very nervouse energy. I am hungry all the time just as before.


Improvements are slow for most of us. Hang in there and try to control that appetite. Have you been checked for diabetes?


----------



## KenG (Sep 12, 2012)

Should I be concerned about the high antibodies? 795 s/b <35

My last physical they said nothing about diabetes.


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

Ken ~ I am new to the board and to trying to understand the thyroid for the first time. I have nodules that have grown over the years and have recently been told cancer is suspected. I am currently hypothyroid.

I am so sorry for the trials you are going through but so glad you are here. I have been helped greatly by reading all the posts by people here who have been "around the block" so to speak.

I needed to ask you a question. You posted Testosterone testing. Why were your testosterone tests done, if I may ask. The reason I ask is because I (a female) took a dose of testosterone to try to balance my hormones away from estrogen dominance and had a remarkable reduction in pain in my thyroid. (Apparently pain in the thyroid is rare)

I am unable to find any reference to the balancing of estrogen, progesterone and testosterone in the treatment of thyroid...yet I had a surprisingly remarkable response to testosterone.

Any light you can shed would be appreciated....I wish I could give you help with your struggle....but I'm just learning myself and am miserably unqualified.


----------



## KenG (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello Kaye,
Andros mentioned here http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=6550 that I should have testoserone checked.

Ken


----------

